
The era of "Developers First" has begun but somehow servers got left behind - BenfromOz
https://codemason.io/blog/developers-first/
======
ericpauley
This is a poor attempt at blogspam.

Article complains about hosting being challenging and cites raw compute
providers. Plenty of companies (Heroku, App Engine, Elastic Beanstalk, for
example) offer easy, templatized hosting with effortless autoscaling,
availability, auditing, monitoring, logging, everything you could possibly
need.

If you're trying to compete with these providers at least be upfront about it,
instead of purposely misrepresenting the state of the market.

~~~
BenfromOz
Thanks for the feedback

You are probably right, I should have probably mentioned them

But none of those options give you choice when it comes to your server
provider and since the post was about servers and my opinion on the fact that
servers have been left behind while the rest of the developer facing market
moves to simplify things, I do feel somewhat justified in not mentioning them.

Regardless, I’ve added a clarification to the post.

